# LL120 kein Weiß sondern Blau



## Fabio27 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

hoffe mir kann hier jm helfen.
und zwar ich hab gestern mein Pc in ein neues Case umgebaut mit 10 LL120 Lüfter.
Doch ein Lüfter hat einen blauen Ton wenn ich es weiß leuchten lass über ICUE. Alle anderen Lüfter leuchten weiß.
Das komische ist der Lüfter der diesen Blauton hat hab ich neu gekauft die anderen 9 sind gebraucht.
Sind am Commander Pro angeschlossen.

Siehe Bild ist der mittlere Lüfter. 

Vielen Dank.

lg Fabio


----------



## pseudonymx (3. Oktober 2020)

Warum der mittlere "blauer" ist als die anderen kann ich mir jez net erklären aber das weiß oft bläulich erscheint ist fast normal... die Icue QLs können n bissl "besseres" weiß aber generell besteht das weiße licht ja aus Rot, Grün und Blau... eventuell mal manuell den farbscale einstellen und n bissl blau rausnehmen..... aber net zuviel erwarten..... Gibt schon definitiv Ioden die sattes Weiß können, die können aber entweder nur das oder sind mächtig teuer (professionelle Beleuchtungstechnik) Das gleiche Problem exetiert im übrigen auch bei Tiefen Orange (amber) da gibts in der beleuchtungstechnik dann beams/spots die extra nochmal mit Orangenen ioden ausgestattet sind (RGBA) ... Das probem beim  Weiß ist auch weniger die Iode sondern eher das auge und der fakt das relativ nah vor den Ioden direkt das Plastik kommt.... würde mann den Plasik ring abnehmen und den lüfter gegen ne wand Läuchten lassen, wär das durchaus weiß.... das Licht hat halt nicht genug "weg" um sich fürs Auge vernünftig zu "vermischen"...

DIe QLs sind auch gerade auf fotos eher blau... genauso wie CPU block, Board, LED Stripes und RAM einzig die teuren LianLi srimer plus bekommen relativ gutes weiß hin... aber in realität kann man auch n leichten rot und blau schimmer sehen


----------



## Fabio27 (3. Oktober 2020)

Es sieht halt komisch aus da aus 10 einer anders aussieht. Ich benutze ein icue profil ausm netz . Muss schauen ob ich da den einzelnen lüfter die farbe ändern kann.

Könnte es auch daran liegen dass ich einen pwm y kabel benutze. Da am commander pro nur 6 lüfter slots gibt und ich 7 dranhab. Eher unwahrscheinlich. Ist ja nur der pwm signal.

Falls ich keine lösung find bau ich den am boden links wo es nicht so auffällig ist.


----------



## pseudonymx (3. Oktober 2020)

hast ja 10 lüfter.... die haben doch auch alle den Corsair RGB header oder?  gehn denn da alle 10 an den commander? eventuell mal durchtauschen und schauen obs n signalfehler ist oder der eine lüfter eben fehlerhaft ist


----------



## Fabio27 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hab 3 an der aio und 7 am commander. Der nicht weiß leichtet ist neu, die anderen 9 hab ich gebraucht gekauft. Waren vom 3er bundle


----------



## Jiko (4. Oktober 2020)

Anderer Batch, andere Produktionszeit, kann also einfach "Verarbeitungstoleranz" sein. Ich würde ihn einfach wechseln  mit dem einen einzelnen Lüfter ganz hinten. Wenn er nicht direkt neben anderen Lüftern liegt, fällt es am wenigsten auf.


----------



## Fabio27 (4. Oktober 2020)

so in der richtung hab ich es mir auch überlegt, danke dir


----------



## pseudonymx (4. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt bin ich völlig verwirrt... 7 Am commander? also um das mal Klar zu stellen. wir reden hier aber schon von den RGB headern oder? die PWM anschlüsse tun hier ja gar nichts zur sache.... am commander pro sind meines wissens nach 2 Corsair RGB anschlüsse... beim bundle der LLs gabs ja nen node dazu der hat auch 2 anschlüsse...  und die corsair RGB header kannst ja nicht direkt am Board anschließen geht ja leider nur über den commander oder nen NODE und dann USB .... wie hast du überhaupt die 10 Lüfter alle Angeschlossen? gibts da y-Kabel für die corsair RGB header? weil gehen wir mal von dem Commander und dem mitgeliefertem NODE aus dann haste ja nur 4 Corsair RGB header....

naja egal XD wichtig ist der blaue lüfter wird warscheinlich einfach einen weg haben... würd den umtauschen und schauen ob ein enuer auch so ausschaut wenn ja, dann isses ne veränderung in der Produktion und einfach mist seitens Corsair, glaube aber eher der hat einfach einen weg... hatte bei 6 QLs auch einen der rumgespackt hat weil irgendwas mit den signalen net i.o war.


----------



## Fabio27 (4. Oktober 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich völlig verwirrt... 7 Am commander? also um das mal Klar zu stellen. wir reden hier aber schon von den RGB headern oder? die PWM anschlüsse tun hier ja gar nichts zur sache.... am commander pro sind meines wissens nach 2 Corsair RGB anschlüsse... beim bundle der LLs gabs ja nen node dazu der hat auch 2 anschlüsse...  und die corsair RGB header kannst ja nicht direkt am Board anschließen geht ja leider nur über den commander oder nen NODE und dann USB .... wie hast du überhaupt die 10 Lüfter alle Angeschlossen? gibts da y-Kabel für die corsair RGB header? weil gehen wir mal von dem Commander und dem mitgeliefertem NODE aus dann haste ja nur 4 Corsair RGB header....
> 
> naja egal XD wichtig ist der blaue lüfter wird warscheinlich einfach einen weg haben... würd den umtauschen und schauen ob ein enuer auch so ausschaut wenn ja, dann isses ne veränderung in der Produktion und einfach mist seitens Corsair, glaube aber eher der hat einfach einen weg... hatte bei 6 QLs auch einen der rumgespackt hat weil irgendwas mit den signalen net i.o war.


oh sorry habs verwechselt, natürlich die pwm anschlüsse vom commander.
y kabel war wegen pwm.
am commander hab ich 2 teile für led angeschlossen. daran einmal 6 rgb und an dem anderen 4.

meinst du mindfactory tauscht den mir um ?


----------



## pseudonymx (4. Oktober 2020)

würds einfach versuchen...schreibst halt dabei das er anders läuchtet und dunkler ist als die anderen.... wüsst net why die son lüffi net umtauschen sollten... versuch isses wert... ist der neue dann auch so packst ihn wie gesagt halt hinten hin einzelnd


----------

